
Web Application Firewall for PHP - terrylinooo
https://github.com/terrylinooo/shieldon
======
tmikaeld
I've been using Webarx since they also block public exploits, but it's nice to
have a free and open source alternative. Looks really well done and easy to
use! Thanks for sharing it :-)

------
Throwaway656543
This is really cool. I would love it if Nette was added to the list of Popular
Frameworks on the Getting Started page. But the list of what is available is
already impressive. I can't wait to implement this in a project!

------
42droids
Thank you for sharing. This would be awesome to integrate with Drupal 8/9\. It
already supports Symphony...

